# So sad......



## Tortoise Buddy (Feb 18, 2012)

A few days ago my turtle died the most sad part is that they die one by one.....


----------



## ascott (Feb 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss...rest in peace little turtle....


----------



## lisalove (Feb 18, 2012)

sad


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 19, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------

